# At my wits end!!!!!!



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

My six month old Cockerpoo has an ear infection in her right ear so has to have drops twice a day. Easier said than done!! What a nightmare. As soon as you get the bottle out and start shaking it she's off. Even if you shake it in another room, she smells it as soon as you get near her. Even with one of us holding her, and the other one trying to get the drops in, it's impossible. I'm worried that we are going to end up hurting her and stressing her out. We are back at the vets on Thursday and I'm sure she won't see an improvement but I've run out of ideas on how to do this. Help!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What about getting her onto your lap with a towel already on your lap and wrap her up really tightly in it, as if swaddling a baby?? Then one of you can hold her as the other administers the drops?? 

Not sure what else to suggest... I'm sure someone can help though. 

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

We put Lucy some ear drops in when she was asleep. She did of course wake up and was "on guard" afterwards for a further attack of the ear drops, but we did manage to put further drops in on another day. Its not easy so Good Luck.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Monty had an ear infection and ear mites at 9 weeks and hated having his drops put in. What we ended up doing was I would sit on a stool and hold him with the open bottle in my pocket. My husband would then make a big fuss of going to the fridge to get out Monty's jackpot treats of Hotdog sausages. By the time Monty had taken one of his treats I had the drops in one ear and then the other. He is so obsessed with hotdogs/or frankfurters that he will do almost anything for one. 

I did try the towel wrapping which also worked - it definitely needs two of you to do this. Monty ended up having a really greasy head, neck and ears for weeks where I had kept missing with the bottle.

It is not the most easiest thing in the world to do and I do sympathise. Try her most favourite treat in the world!! It might work


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry I have no experiece of this, but just wanted to let you know that I do feel for you - it must be awful. 
If you are completely failing I would phone the vets, confess and cry - they'll probably say, bring her in and we'll do it for you!!!
Sorry if that seems like the wimps way out, but if she has to have the drops she won't get better without them better that they do it for you. I don't think that they'll charge and they may be able to teach you how to do it.
Good luck!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Had a similar problem with trying to get eye drops into Benson's eyes mamaged it twice before he got wise and that was it, luckily they werent too bad and did clear up, hope someone is able to help.!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette has to have liquid benedryl every day, and hates it. It was a real pain until I started putting her on a towel on the counter with a special treat-usually a piece of chicken--sitting there, and she isn't so bad. She still tries to fight a little, but it's much easier.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie has had to have eye drops and ear drops, the smell of a treat was the only thing that made it bearable for her.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor girl, must be no fun for your or her.
Can I ask what you feed her? Only because Flounder_1 had lots of ear problems with her cockapoo, Lolly. She swapped to Barking Heads after overhearing a lady in the shop telling some one that it cured her dogs ear problems. So Flounder_1 swapped over too and has had no ear complaints since - she's really impressed.

I feed Natural Instinct which is raw feeding and I know they say that it stops ear problems amongst other ailments, but I don't know if I can vouch for this as Millie has never had an ear complaint - maybe that's why!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

The only place Malie will let me do anything to her eyes or ears,is in the bath.She will happily sit and let me apply the ear cleaner,pluck her ears and clean her eyes???
XClare


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

It used to take me about half an hour to get drops in Frisbee's ears. So frustrating. He didn't make so much fuss about having his ears wiped out with a tissue so we eventually realised we could hide the bottle in a tissue and pretend to wipe his ears then give a quick squirt. I have to agree that his ears have been alot better since we switched to barking heads.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can vouch for BH! 

Have you tried holding a really tasty treat to her mouth and letting her lick and try to get it as a distraction then administer the drops?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, poor you I can only offer sympathy, Dudley is the same, We waited until he was really sleepy, stroked him and flipped his ear open but didn't touch the drops until he had stayed like that a few minutes then had to sneakily move in with the bottle!! it got harder and harder though as he was always 'on guard' and sometimes we did just have to wrestle him with the 2 of us followed by a big treat - the treat never got him to stay still first unfortunately.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear - we had this with Dexter. When he was about 4 months he had terrible ears. The vet said it was possible that he'd always suffer. He did get used to the drops eventually. I used to do it in the downstairs loo with door shut do he had nowhere to run ! 

I too moved him to Barking Heads. And guess what - no more infection. He is now on raw and no recurrence. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You need to be very firm,,,I hold Ted's beard with as shown on a grooming course so he does not move his head. Always treat afterwards to create a good association.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions and moral support. Pleased to know that its not just me struggling to do this. Farley is already on Barking Heads so hopefully ear infections are going to be a rare occurrence. Have tried distracting her with high value treats but to no avail, she is just not interested. Will try wrapping her in a towel or putting her in the bath and if all else fails I will have to ring the vet. She did put the first lot of drops in to show me how but that was with two of us holding her whilst she did the drops and Farley not knowing what was going to happen. Too smart to fall for that twice!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it worth trying Thornit powder, which you can buy online.
Do a search on threads on here, many people ( including myself ) have used it.
Scamp does a runner when he sees the bottle but you just put a pinch in and it smells sort of like TCP.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

francesjl said:


> Is it worth trying Thornit powder, which you can buy online.
> Do a search on threads on here, many people ( including myself ) have used it.
> Scamp does a runner when he sees the bottle but you just put a pinch in and it smells sort of like TCP.


I had some of this and then mislaid the bottle, must have a last search and if I can't find it order some more - although to be honest it was just as much a battle. A friend of mine has 4 dogs and every sunday gives them a pinch of it.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ear update! Took Farley back to the vet on Thursday, knew it wasn't going to be a very successful visit when she planted her paws and refused to go into the vets room! Once she was on the table the vet tried to,look in her ear, with two of us holding her but she wasn't having any of it and was trying to climb up on my shoulder. As the ear doesn't seem to be bothering her and there is no muck/discharge the vet said she wasn't going to stress her any more by trying to look at it. The only other alternative would be to sedate her and she didn't want to do that unless it was absolutely necessary. The drops are ok for the next 3 months so I will keep an eye on her and hope it doesn't come back. Had a sneaky look whilst she was asleep on me last night and it looks lovely and clean and not red so fingers crossed! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I know how you feel Hattie is a nightmare will not let me examine her in detail, Minton however would let me take anything off him. How good are your vets? My practice will let the vet nurse apply medication daily for a minimal charge, it is amazing how well behaved your dog will be without you being there!


----------

